# New Xiaomi Laptops introduced



## OpiDial (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello Guys!

I am from Eastern Europe Originally and when I saw the last news I got wondered - people in the USA use their laptop? 

How much do they cost in the US?


----------



## OpiDial (Jun 15, 2020)

totally forgot to include the link to the news with specs.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

Cost in the US?
Depends on software and hardware.

From several hundred dollars to several thousand dollars.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

OpiDial said:


> totally forgot to include the link to the news with specs.


 Never heard of that brand.


----------



## OpiDial (Jun 15, 2020)

Johnny b said:


> Never heard of that brand.


that's interesting) It is really popular here because of the price with top hardware and cool design.


----------



## Johnny b (Nov 7, 2016)

https://wccftech.com/xiaomi-entering-us-market-delayed-2019/
There seems to be some concern/expectation with in Xiaomi about being banned in the US:

[/b] Xiaomi: Here is our plan in case we get banned by the U.S [/b]
https://www.gizchina.com/2020/01/05/xiaomi-here-is-our-plan-in-case-we-get-banned-by-the-u-s/

And then there is this, ties to the US banned Huawei with Harmony OS used in their smartphones.


> What about the software? Is it possible that Xiaomi can also rely on Harmony OS? In that case, Google should be careful, because it will lose its dominance in the mobile OS market.


How far does that association go ? (rhetorical question )


----------

